# What will those crazy Yalies do next??



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's examine this article...

*Yale bans fraternity for rape chants*

Yale is currently being investigated by the Office of Civil Rights of the U.S. Education Department about violations of Title IX.

...
The fraternity came under fire last October when it conducted a pledge ritual that involved shouting, "No means yes, yes means anal," and," "My name is Jack, I'm a necrophiliac, I f--- dead women." Footage of the chants was posted online, sparking outcry beyond the New Haven campus.

In the wake of the controversy, DKE met with university officials and apologized to the Yale Women's Center.



Read more:

So it's Yale being investigated for title IX/sexual harassment and deflects it's culpability by punishing a bunch of doofus Dekes??

Must be missing something...

"No means yes, yes means anal"

College :teacha:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

You know, this is the forum where one is suposed to take jabs at femi-nazis or frat boys. 

I suppose it's more fun doing so where it doesn't belong though!!


----------



## A world beyond fleece (Feb 20, 2008)

WouldaShoulda,
Your post is a very poor one.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey, I just report the news, I don't write it!! 

The necro-chant was definately tacky, however. 

But I didn't think either constituted a call for rape as the article title suggests. 

I'd like to see how the "story" developes.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Hey, I just report the news, I don't write it!!


 What a SAD excuse for a cop out.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Cop out??

You should have seen the crap we "chanted" back in the day.

I posted a verse here but it was deleted.

What I regret most about my actions was that there was no College of Woman's Studies to apoligize too. 

I felt badly about it ever since. 

Really.

(OK, not really!!)


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Things that if they weren't caught on film, would probably be could considered funny (in extremely bad taste) behind closed doors.

Change the setting from a college to a prison.. and see if you don't think the frat boys are the butt of the joke....


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Apatheticviews said:


> Things that if they weren't caught on film, would probably be could considered funny (in extremely bad taste) behind closed doors.
> 
> Change the setting from a college to a prison.. and see if you don't think the frat boys are the butt of the joke....


1) It appears some of the pranks were not performed privately. In the public domain, it could be an issue.

2) HA!!



> "It's very important for institutions to not make it more difficult than it needs to be to protect their campuses from potential predators and to protect victims from re-encountering their assailants, which causes a hostile environment and all too often forces the victim to be the one who leaves school or loses out on educational opportunities," Carter says. "And that's the central crux of Title IX and why it applies here."
> 
> Title IX is the landmark civil rights law that says schools receiving federal money cannot discriminate against women. According to the Justice Department, 1 in 5 college women will become a victim of rape or attempted rape. But student perpetrators often face little or no punishment from school administrations. It's the job of the Education Department to regulate those administrations.


https://www.npr.org/2011/04/06/135181366/feds-launch-inquiry-into-sexual-harassment-at-yale

Actually, isn't that the job of local law enforcement??


----------



## Merganser (Mar 17, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> But I didn't think either constituted a call for rape as the article title suggests.


"No means yes" is pretty much a call for rape, or at the very least a justification/support.

When I was in college back in the early 90's, the local chapter of DKE had been suspended for keeping a log of rapes the members had committed. They escaped prosecution because no one was able to prove the rapes had _occurred_, just that DKE members claimed they had. When the cops got involved, of course, they immediately said it was all a joke, of course no members were raping women and then writing down details about them in a special journal - they just made up rape stories for the special journal.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Merganser said:


> "No means yes" is pretty much a call for rape, or at the very least a justification/support.
> 
> When the cops got involved, of course, they immediately said it was all a joke, of course no members were raping women and then writing down details about them in a special journal - they just made up rape stories for the special journal.


1) That's just silly.

2) Last I checked, one does require a complainant/victim to press charges except in cases of domestic violence in some states.

3) No real updates since April but check this iout;

Article~There were several faculty members that were identified to me who had repeatedly, you know, raped graduate students. Allegedly, according to the graduate students. And the graduate students had gone to the reporting grievance procedure. But the grievance procedure is not transparent. You can't put out in any given year what's been reported, how many rapes, how many allegations of sexual assault. What kind of crimes, like use of rohypnol, (a date rape drug), comes up, periodically."

Wolf said parents and students can't find out how dangerous situations can be.

She explained, "They can't even find out what professor has systematically a record, a track record of harassing students, behaving inappropriately or worse, you know, rape. And so for instance, this one professor had two separate women, two separate years had come forward, but the university did nothing, covered it up, and now he's teaching at a Western university and no one's safe from him."

Co-anchor Erica Hill pointed out, "You write a lot about this very powerfully in your piece, 20 years after it happened to you. You also say at the end of your piece that, if someone came to you who was a Yale undergrad and said, 'I'm concerned about this, I want to go to this university,' you would tell them to get a lawyer."

"That's right," Wolf said. "The grievance board is a farce. It exists to protect the interests of the university legally. And to cover up a trail."

https://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2011/04/04/earlyshow/living/parenting/main20050348.shtml

So as I suspected, the REAL harassment is on the part of the faculty who in turn, deflect their guilt (allegedly) buy "exposing" a bunch of idiotic DKEs!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Meanwhile, back at Harvard...

Members of Harvard Law School faculty strongly condemned the university's new sexual assault policies in an open letter published in the _Boston Globe_ today. The group of 28 law professors said the approach is unfair to people accused of sexual misconduct, and that it "lack the most basic elements of fairness and due process."
Harvard University announced new procedures for handling accusations of sexual assault in July, including the use of expert investigators to look into allegations of anything from harassment in a lab to rape, according to the _Boston Globe_.

The University, which is one of 60 schools being investigated by the Department of Education for bungling sexual abuse cases, said it would use a "preponderance of evidence" standard in investigating accusations of sexual misconduct, meaning the school would judge cases based on whether it seemed more likely than not that a student committed sexual assault. A guilty finding would not be a criminal verdict, but could mean that the student is expelled or faces other disciplinary penalties.

Story: The White House Cracks Down on College Sexual Assault as Tufts Refuses to Comply 
"This particular sexual harassment policy adopted by Harvard will do more harm than good," the professors said in the letter, noting that the new investigative procedure would be "overwhelmingly stacked against the accused." The professors said the policies unfairly favored one party when both were intoxicated, and prevented accused students' from "present[ing] a defense at an adversary hearing."

https://www.businessweek.com/articl...sors-call-school-sexual-assault-policy-unfair


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Let's examine this article...
> 
> *Yale bans fraternity for rape chants*
> 
> ...


Yes, you are missing something. Forests. Trees. Mountains. And lots more.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

OK, how about this??

You have to wait until the end of the article, of course....



> The student-run, six-week course sprang out of Colgate alum Jaclyn Berger's senior project in 2009 as a response to what she perceived as a toxic hook-up culture on campus. The program has been growing ever since, and last year, another student created a facilitation guide to make it easier to pass the ideas along. Nowadays, it's the hot ticket around campus: 140 students vied for 70 spots this year. Perhaps because the seminar now counts as a Physical Education credit, the makeup of the class has become far more diverse. Around one-third of the students in Wednesday's class were men.


So their joke of a Yes Means Yes class has become an easy A for jocks!!

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/educat...teaching-good-sex-prevent-rape-campus-n226416

Why doesn't* law enforcement* just lock up the predator rapist scum and leave the rest of us out of it??


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Who, here, would feel comfortable and confident if his son had to face one of these tribunals?

And if these "elite" universities mirror the real world, the campus newspaper will withhold the name of the "victim" for her "protection", while your son's name, campus address, home address, *your* name, his height, weight, hair and eye color, and probably his favorite song and his blood type will be revealed. And of course, this will probably show up on a Google or Bing search later, and won't that add some flavor to a grad school or job interview? Accusations of this sort *stick*, no matter the outcome.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

And this...



> The university already knew about two sexual assaults in the band while Waters was in charge last year, one in March and another in October. But after the firing, OSU discovered that a female student reported to Waters in March 2012 that a male band member had assaulted her.


Why did she report it to the band director and not the police??

What, besides telling her to report the incident to the police, and not him, should be his responsibility??



> Ohio State included images from the calendar in its legal response, with faces blacked out. The photos show male students mostly nude, posing with musical instruments or wearing only parts of their uniforms in front of an OSU band flag. In one shot, a male student appears to be completely naked except for a band hat and feathered plume covering his genitals.


Sounds more like an advanced art project to me!!



> In its legal defense, OSU contends that members of majority groups -- including men -- have a higher threshold to meet in order to prove discrimination, according to case law. It says Waters must prove that OSU routinely discriminates against men and that he was fired solely because he is a man. Lawyers for the university wrote that Waters was fired because he failed to meet expectations.


He won't win, he is alleged to be an "at will" hire.

But what is his "crime" and how far will this go.

https://www.dispatch.com/content/st...iles_new_allegations_against_waters_band.html

I guess my point is;

Prosecute criminal sexual misconduct and leave the rest of us alone.

Everyone alleged to be involved are adults.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Actually, it would not bother me. Especially at Yale.

It is not as if the accused at an elite university does not have access to the best legal talent money can buy. Can you say "Duke lacrosse team?" And that was even worse, with criminal charges filed. We all know how that turned out. In my experience, an Ivy League school bends over backwards when it comes to preserving privacy rights of students. And there's a good reason for that. You are dealing with students whose parents are often very powerful and very influential and, more often than not, very wealthy. You don't want to mess with that element unless you have a solid case and can preserve privacy. I am not aware of an Ivy League school violating any accused--and innocent--student's privacy, but I don't have encyclopedic knowledge, so if anyone can point out a case, I would be grateful.

This said, do women make false accusations? Absolutely they do. Is that a reason to pull a Florida State and not investigate a complaint? I certainly hope that no one on this forum believes that.

Lastly, if my son was a member of fraternity and had gone around campus chanting "No means yes, yes means anal," or requiring others to do so, he wouldn't have to wait for a university or federal investigation to find his ass in a sling. There would be repercussions from me. Serious repercussions. What kind of so-called men would go around doing something like that? It's beyond just vulgar, and there's simply no excuse. I don't blame other members of the campus community for being angry about it. If you are going to do that, then you should not complain when you are publicly identified because, guess what: You freakin' did it in public. And if you were a Yale student, you were certainly old enough and smart enough to know better.



phyrpowr said:


> Who, here, would feel comfortable and confident if his son had to face one of these tribunals?
> 
> And if these "elite" universities mirror the real world, the campus newspaper will withhold the name of the "victim" for her "protection", while your son's name, campus address, home address, *your* name, his height, weight, hair and eye color, and probably his favorite song and his blood type will be revealed. And of course, this will probably show up on a Google or Bing search later, and won't that add some flavor to a grad school or job interview? Accusations of this sort *stick*, no matter the outcome.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

32rollandrock said:


> Actually, it would not bother me. Especially at Yale.
> 
> It is not as if the accused at an elite university does not have access to the best legal talent money can buy. Can you say "Duke lacrosse team?" And that was even worse, with criminal charges filed. We all know how that turned out.


Is that really a good example??


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Is that really a good example??


Only in that Duke isn't nearly the school that Yale is.

Do you think it's OK for men to walk around chanting "No means yes, yes means anal?" Really?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

32rollandrock said:


> Only in that Duke isn't nearly the school that Yale is.
> 
> Do you think it's OK for men to walk around chanting "No means yes, yes means anal?" Really?


1) That the charges proved false is inconsequential??

2) Walk around chanting?? No. Privately?? Sure. No different than an off color joke.

Let's worry more about real crimes an assaults and less about thought crimes shall we??


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

They didn't do it privately. They walked around campus doing it. In public. In front of women--in fact, they went out of their way to do it so that women could hear and see them. Do you think that's somehow OK?

Do you recall the names of any of the charged Duke lacrosse players? Didn't think so. I just looked them up. Each of the players charged -- and exonerated -- collected $20 million from Duke in settlements. The coach, who was dismissed, also collected a settlement, not sure of the amount. The prosecutor was disbarred. See how accountability works? You falsely accuse kids from wealthy families, you pay. Big time. And, ultimately, there was a way that the entire event could have been avoided. The players could have not invited exotic dancers whom they had never met into their abode. Perfectly legal, of course, but wise? I don't think so. Would you go through it if, at the end, you were paid $20 million? Frankly, I would be tempted. I don't know about you, but if someone paid me that kind of scratch, I would never have to work again.



WouldaShoulda said:


> 1) That the charges proved false is inconsequential??
> 
> 2) Walk around chanting?? No. Privately?? Sure. No different than an off color joke.
> 
> Let's worry more about real crimes an assaults and less about thought crimes shall we??


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

32rollandrock said:


> They didn't do it privately. They walked around campus doing it. In public. In front of women--in fact, they went out of their way to do it so that women could hear and see them. Do you think that's somehow OK?
> 
> Do you recall the names of any of the charged Duke lacrosse players? Didn't think so. I just looked them up. Each of the players charged -- and exonerated -- collected $20 million from Duke in settlements. The coach, who was dismissed, also collected a settlement, not sure of the amount. The prosecutor was disbarred. See how accountability works? You falsely accuse kids from wealthy families, you pay. Big time. *And, ultimately, there was a way that the entire event could have been avoided. The players could have not invited exotic dancers whom they had never met into their abode.* Perfectly legal, of course, but wise? I don't think so.


1) Post number 8

2) Aren't you blaming the victims??


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> 1) Post number 8
> 
> 2) Aren't you blaming the victims??


Except they weren't victims because...it never happened. No crime occurred. Absent a crime, you cannot have a victim. See how that works? Now, I suppose you could call the players victims if you like, but their names have been cleared and each was paid $20 million.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

32rollandrock said:


> Except they weren't victims because...it never happened. No crime occurred. Absent a crime, you cannot have a victim. See how that works? Now, I suppose you could call the players victims if you like, but their names have been cleared and each was paid $20 million.


I knew you would get around to answering your own question!!


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

32rollandrock said:


> You falsely accuse kids from wealthy families, you pay. Big time. And, ultimately, there was a way that the entire event could have been avoided. The players could have not invited exotic dancers whom they had never met into their abode. Perfectly legal, of course, but wise? I don't think so. Would you go through it if, at the end, you were paid $20 million? Frankly, I would be tempted. I don't know about you, but if someone paid me that kind of scratch, I would never have to work again.


I am pretty sure that none of the 3 players were from wealthy families. The general model that many ivy caliber schools use for lacrosse is that they recruit the best players from working class areas of NJ, Long Island, Baltimore, etc. with the understanding that after these guys are finished with school, they will walk into million dollar a year Wall St. type jobs.

And it is a good thing that you wouldn't want to work again, because you likely couldn't. He finally had to change his name.

Here is a quote from one of the guys.



> He continues: "I've been through a lot. I put most of it behind me, but I don't think anybody can really comprehend, because to really understand what happened to me, how it affected me-I'm still not fully realizing what I've been through six years down the road. There's still things that are coming out that I'm realizing, 'Wow, this is how I live my life now because of what happened in 2006 and the two or three years after that.' . . . I look at things a lot differently than a lot of other people and go about life in similar circumstance, whether it's just personal relationships, professionally, the way I behave in an office, or meeting other people. It's different."


So it is kind of interesting that you can sit here and judge his situation when he can't even understand it yet.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

vpkozel said:


> I am pretty sure that none of the 3 players were from wealthy families. The general model that many ivy caliber schools use for lacrosse is that they recruit the best players from working class areas of NJ, Long Island, Baltimore, etc. with the understanding that after these guys are finished with school, they will walk into million dollar a year Wall St. type jobs.
> 
> And it is a good thing that you wouldn't want to work again, because you likely couldn't. He finally had to change his name.
> 
> ...


That's not the way they recruited lacrosse players when I was in college.

As for judging, yeah, I feel comfortable doing that, insofar as, life is often a series of trade-offs. Life also is not fair. Was what happened to these guys fair? No. Can $20 million right a wrong? No. Can $20 million ease the pain? I'm not sure. Ask guys who don't come from white, wealthy families who have been wrongly convicted of rape and other dastardly crimes and spent years, decades even, in prison. They typically don't get that much money in settlements after the truth comes out and they've been set free. Yes. Why don't you ask those fellows whether $20 million paid to someone who was never convicted of anything, let alone spent a day in jail, is justice compared with what they went through? They're in a much better position to judge than I am.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

32rollandrock said:


> That's not the way they recruited lacrosse players when I was in college.
> 
> As for judging, yeah, I feel comfortable doing that, insofar as, life is often a series of trade-offs. Life also is not fair. Was what happened to these guys fair? No. Can $20 million right a wrong? No. Can $20 million ease the pain? I'm not sure.


I can't speak to where you went to college, but I can speak - with quite a bit of knowledge - on the most successful programs that are at prestigious universities,



> Ask guys who don't come from white, wealthy families who have been wrongly convicted of rape and other dastardly crimes and spent years, decades even, in prison. They typically don't get that much money in settlements after the truth comes out and they've been set free. Yes. Why don't you ask those fellows whether $20 million paid to someone who was never convicted of anything, let alone spent a day in jail, is justice compared with what they went through? They're in a much better position to judge than I am.


Instead of presenting hypotheticals, show me a case and I will judge it on the facts known at the time. I understand that you seem to be very comfortable jumping to conclusions with minimal facts, but that isn't the way that I choose to do things.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

vpkozel said:


> I can't speak to where you went to college, but I can speak - with quite a bit of knowledge - on the most successful programs that are at prestigious universities,
> 
> Instead of presenting hypotheticals, show me a case and I will judge it on the facts known at the time. I understand that you seem to be very comfortable jumping to conclusions with minimal facts, but that isn't the way that I choose to do things.


1. I went to Yale. I think I have a pretty good idea how things work at Ivy League schools. I can assure you that the lacrosse team wasn't recruited from inner-city sandlots.

2. Ask this guy: He got $10 million--half as much as one of the unjustly accused Duke students--after spending 16 years in prison. https://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/20/...10-million-settlement-with-new-york-city.html

Or you can ask this guy. He got $6.4 million after spending 23 years in prison for a crime he didn't commit: https://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/nyc-crime/wrongfully-convicted-man-6-4m-article-1.1622107

You can ask these five guys. They have to split $40 million, and they all spent lots of years in prison for something they didn't do:https://www.chicagotribune.com/news...s-almost-beside-the-point-20140625-story.html

You can't ask this guy. He didn't get any money. Instead, he was executed for a crime that experts now agree he almost certainly didn't commit: https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2009/09/07/trial-by-fire

I can keep going if you'd like. The list of folks without means who have been imprisoned for decades and walked away with considerably less than the Duke lacrosse players is practically endless. There is no shortage of such people to ask what constitutes justice and fairness when it comes to being wrongly accused.

Have a nice day.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

32rollandrock said:


> 1. I went to Yale. I think I have a pretty good idea how things work at Ivy League schools. I can assure you that the lacrosse team wasn't recruited from inner-city sandlots.
> 
> 2. Ask this guy: He got $10 million--half as much as one of the unjustly accused Duke students--after spending 16 years in prison. https://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/20/...10-million-settlement-with-new-york-city.html
> 
> ...


Yale also does not have a very good lax team. And I was pretty specific about the ones who use that model. Princeton and Brown used it to rise to prominence. Dook did as well. But of course I never said anything about inner city sandlots either.

You have a nice day too.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

vpkozel said:


> Yale also does not have a very good lax team. And I was pretty specific about the ones who use that model. Princeton and Brown used it to rise to prominence. Dook did as well. But of course I never said anything about inner city sandlots either.
> 
> You have a nice day too.


Safety schools.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

32rollandrock said:


> Safety schools.


nice one, lol


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

MIT...

In a disturbing finding, about one in six female undergraduates at the prestigious Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) said they had been sexually assaulted at the university, but only 5 per cent reported the crime, according to results of an anonymous survey.

In total, 539 students said that they had experienced any kind of sexual misconduct while at MIT, ranging from unwelcome verbal sexual conduct to rape; these acts were usually committed on campus by *someone they knew*, the survey results released by MIT said.

https://www.business-standard.com/a...sexually-assaulted-survey-114102801309_1.html

Someone??

The staff maybe??

Why doesn't it say??


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> MIT...
> 
> In a disturbing finding, about one in six female undergraduates at the prestigious Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) said they had been sexually assaulted at the university, but only 5 per cent reported the crime, according to results of an anonymous survey.
> 
> ...


Do you live in a cave? Did you go to college? Do you really think that when a woman is sexually assaulted, the circumstances are always such that she runs straight to the phone to report the incident to police? Do you think that if a woman doesn't call police that nothing happened?

I mean this in all seriousness: Some of your posts on this thread are seriously disturbing, and I wish that you would quit making them. Sexual assault is often a difficult, complex subject, and neanderthals such as yourself do not make it any easier for anyone. You are coming off as a complete unenlightened idiot. This website is supposed to be for gentlemen. Start acting like one.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

32rollandrock said:


> Do you live in a cave? Did you go to college? Do you really think that when a woman is sexually assaulted, the circumstances are always such that she runs straight to the phone to report the incident to police? Do you think that if a woman doesn't call police that nothing happened?
> 
> I mean this in all seriousness: Some of your posts on this thread are seriously disturbing, and I wish that you would quit making them. Sexual assault is often a difficult, complex subject, and neanderthals such as yourself do not make it any easier for anyone. You are coming off as a complete unenlightened idiot. This website is supposed to be for gentlemen. Start acting like one.


I'll just right you down as "Not curious as to how many out of 539 sexual assaults at MIT were perpetrated by the staff and why the article or the study doesn't reveal such an obvious question."

But thanks anyway for attacking me and making it all about you and your speechifying.

Hope you feel better!!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I'll just right you down as "Not curious as to how many out of 539 sexual assaults at MIT were perpetrated by the staff and why the article or the study doesn't reveal such an obvious question."
> 
> But thanks anyway for attacking me and making it all about you and your speechifying.
> 
> Hope you feel better!!


Go back to your cave. Seriously. You are not fooling anyone.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Meanwhile at UVA....

Student leaders at the University of Virginia on Monday expressed anger and sadness at revelations about an alleged gang rape on campus - and promised to press for a change in culture.
"This is our opportunity as individuals, as students and as a community to say 'Enough!'" said Ashley Brown, president of the campus group , which advocates for sexual assault survivors. "We each have a part to play in ending sexual violence, both here at the University of Virginia and beyond."
The news conference on the picturesque Charlottesville campus came two days after university President Teresa Sullivan suspended activities at all campus fraternal organizations. The suspension came after published an article last week in which a female student described a gruesome, three-hour gang rape by seven men at a fraternity in 2012.
The woman, who was not identified, said she was a freshman at the time. She said some of the rapists urged others on, implying that rape was a requirement of brotherhood at the fraternity, Phi Kappa Psi.
Sullivan said in a letter to the university community that its governing body is scheduled to meet Tuesday to discuss the allegations in the _Rolling Stone_ article, along with the university's policies and procedures concerning sexual assaults. Groups of students, faculty, alumni and others will be asked to hold similar discussions.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/11/24/uva-virginia-fraternities-rape/19478959/

By some accounts, the UVA administration discouraged reporting criminal sexual assaults to the police.

Now, in light of a national disappearance and murder, a two year old rape allegation emerges and the first thing UVA does it take it out on fraternities.

In short, school administrators calling for the abolition of a culture THEY CREATED!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Allegations that may ultimately prove made up!!

Meanwhile at Penn...

Formula;

Exclusive school + fraternity + dumb = national news and accusations of woman hating, racism or both.

https://www.philly.com/philly/news/...luding_Beyonce_sex_doll_in_holiday_photo.html

Goofballs at State schools must be Saints!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Meanwhile at Dartmouth...

(Reuters) - Dartmouth College will ban hard alcohol on campus as it seeks to cut down on binge drinking among students, the Ivy League school's president said on Thursday.
The ban, which applies to students and all college-sponsored events, comes at a time when universities across the United States are trying to fight what the White House has described as an "epidemic" of sexual assault.
The Hanover, New Hampshire, college is among the more than 50 elite U.S. learning institutions that the Department of Education is investigating to see if their policies on sex assault violate U.S. laws requiring equal treatment for men and women in higher education.
Researchers say the culture of binge drinking on college campuses has fueled sex assaults. Dartmouth's president, Phil Hanlon, did not directly link drinking to sex assault, but noted that drinking hard liquor leads to emergency room visits.
"The Steering Committee found that high-risk drinking is far too prevalent on our campus and that in the vast majority of alcohol-induced medical transports, it is hard alcohol — rather than beer or wine — that lands students on a hospital gurney," Hanlon told the college in a speech on Thursday.



Carrie Nation lives!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Meanwhile at Harvard...

Harvard tells Professors Not to Have Sex with Undergrads
Harvard University has officially imposed a ban on professors from having sex with undergraduate students. According to the staff, the ban has been imposed after taking into consideration how "power dynamics can contribute to sexual harassment".
The guidelines were drafted by the committee led by Alison Johnson, a history professor. The members of the committee mentioned that such a ban was important as the university needs to strengthen its language on "relationships of unequal status". 
Earlier, there was a ban on the staff-students affairs in the university. But that was applicable only if the couples belong to the same class.

In the US, Harvard University is not the only one to impose such a ban. Harvard's rival Yale University banned student-faculty relationships in 2010 and the University of Connecticut in 2013.

https://mainenewsonline.com/content/15022715-harvard-tells-professors-not-have-sex-undergrads

Fortunately for Proffs, post grad coeds are still up for grabs!!


----------

